# Mediterranean Chopped Salad



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

*Hi, guys

This my favorite recipe.

*

*Ingredients *


2 cucumbers, halved and peeled
4 large firm tomatoes
1 red pepper
1 red onion
2 carrots, peeled
1 bunch of parsley
A few fresh mint leaves
60 ml olive oil
4 tbsp lemon juice
4 tbsp sunflower seeds , roasted & peeled
salt and pepper
1 chopping board
1 sharp knife
1 large bowl
1 spoon
* Instructions *

*Step 1*

Dice the cucumber into small pieces and place them in a bowl. 
*Step 2*

Discard the top and bottom of the tomatoes, also dice into small cubes and add them to the bowl with the cucumber. 
*Step 3*

Dice the carrots into small cubes and add to the other vegetables. 
*Step 4*

Slice off all sides of the pepper, discarding the pips and core, then finely dice and add to the bowl. 
*Step 5*

Finely slice the onion and add it to the bowl. 
*Step 6*

Bunch the mint leaves tightly together and chop finely, do the same with the parsley, chopping finely and discarding the stalks. Add them to the bowl. 
*Step 7*

Mix all the salad ingredients together and season with salt and pepper. Pour over the lemon juice and olive oil and mix again. 
*Step 8*

To complete the salad, sprinkle over the sunflower seeds and serve.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

What....? No lettuce?


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

You should try adding olives, red onion, pepperoncini and feta cheese.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Lettuce is not always necessary in a salad, especially a mediterranean salad.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I know that.... however, he'd thrown everything else but the kitchen sink into it, I felt it lacked lettuce


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

It also lacks capers eace:


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Cucumbers aren't seeded?


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

I tried adding other things, too. including red onion and feta cheese.
they are good.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice mix, although I'd prefer the carrot at least a little cooked, blanch the pepper briefly too. I agree on the olives and feta.

Where's the garlic? Guess you could rub the bowl with a cut clove....


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

I crush the garlic, then cut it into small pieces...
the site below also has my recipe, and there is a video, too
if you have time, you can check it out:
BeTheCook - Food & Cooking Recipes


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

If you like, you can add lettuce. However, usually there is no lettuce in Mediterranean Chopped Salad.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

There's not 'usually' a couple of the ingredients you included, either....


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

well, if you doubt the recipe, you can go to 
Healthy Mediterranean Chopped Salad - BeTheCook - Food & Cooking Recipes
to check it out, there is also a video of this recipe, the exact ingredients the famous chef talks about...:lol:
you gotta know kinds of salad....


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Some of us have actually visited mediterranean countries.....


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I grew up in a mediterranean climate ...in the anitipodes. Lots of Greek and Italian influences, love a good classical Greek salad :lips:


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

G'day - DC.....

Mediterranean climate is one thing.... actually BEING there is quite another eace:

PS - booked our flights - Cathay Pacific business class end Feb... Can't WAIT!


----------



## ben oliver (Jun 29, 2015)

Try adding feta cheese to the mix. This is my go to for almost any dish and I absolutely love it. Nothing more refreshing than a nice chopped salad


----------

